# Nub theory - where is it?



## knk2011

I get the general area and Ive read about angles etc but its all to do with relation to the spine right? I cant really see exactly where babies back bone is or figure out which bits the nub?? 


https://i66.tinypic.com/14vjz2u.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

Ohh!! Nice girl nub! Its the white fork looking thing on the babys leg


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Looks like a girl nub to me, at a flat angle and slightly forked at the end.

Its that thick white line below the leg :)


----------



## knk2011

Thank you! Thats what I was looking at but I thought that was too high up &#128514;


----------



## happycupcake

What the others said, looking girly :)


----------



## knk2011

Thank you. Got fingers crossed for a girl this time. Im happy either way but be nice to have one of each!


----------



## Brightxeyes

I say girl, also with the skull theory ! xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

Girl :)


----------



## knk2011

Thanks everyone! My son had said he would like a girl and wants to name her Unicorn Rainbow.... thats up for discussion ....&#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

LOL, so cute! :haha::cloud9:


----------



## VieraSky

Looks girly to me &#9829;


----------



## knk2011

I also keep dreaming about pink hair. I had four dreams that my son was a boy before my 20 wk scan so fingers crossed!


----------



## glong88

Gir


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girl


----------



## knk2011

Literally not one person has said boy, not here or on any Facebook groups :) and Ive had 2 dreams about pink hair and last night dreamt baby was a girl. If its a girl then that totally confirms the dream theory for me because I had 4 dreams my son was a boy before his gender scan


----------

